# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  Tesla تنجح في تثبيت أكبر نظام لتخزين الطاقة في آسيا في غضون يومين فقط

## mohamed73

وعدت شركة Tesla بمساعدة جنوب أستراليا في مشاكلها المتعلقة بالطاقة في  العام 2017. وتبع ذلك بناء ما كان في ذلك الوقت يعتبر أكبر بطارية في  العالم في غضون 100 يوم فقط. قال الرئيس التنفيذي لشركة Tesla، السيد Elon  Musk أن المشروع بأكمله سينتهي ” بعد 100 يوم من توقيع العقد وسيكون مجاني  “، وقد كانت شركة Tesla قادرة على القيام بذلك. قامت الشركة الآن بتثبيت  وحدات Telsa Powerpack في محطة أوساكا باليابان خلال يومين فقط. تم تثبيت  جميع المعدات والأجهزة بسرعة لا تصدق. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]شركة Tesla أن هذا  هو أكبر نظام لتخزين الطاقة في آسيا. سيتم إستخدام وحدات Tesla Powerpack  في محطة أوساكا المزدحمة كمحطة كهربائية إحتياطية سيتم الولوج إليها في  الحالات الطارئة مع العلم بأن ذلك سيساعد في تقليل الطلب المتزايد على  الطاقة. قامت شركة Tesla بإستخدام 42 وحدة من محطات تخزين الطاقة الكهربائية  Tesla Powerpack، وهي ستكون كافية لنقل القطار بأمان مع جميع الركاب لمدة  تصل إلى نصف ساعة إلى أقرب محطة في حالة إنقطاع التيار الكهربائي. وتجدر  الإشارة إلى أن هذا هو أكبر مشروع لتخزين الطاقة في آسيا، وفقا لشركة  Tesla، وقد تم تثبيت جميع المعدات في غضون يومين فقط.بالتأكيد، ستكون هذه الطاقة الإحتياطية مفيدة جدًا للمحطة لأنها تعتبر  واحدة من أكثر المحطات إزدحامًا في اليابان، فهي تقف وراء نقل ملايين  الأشخاص يوميًا. من شأن نظام تخزين الطاقة الجديد من شركة Tesla أن يخفف من  مشاكل الركاب في حالة إنقطاع التيار الكهربائي.

----------

